# Keeping the shop cleaner



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yep, those bags beat the heck out of having to deal with cleaning everything up.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Looks interesting. I currently have a tall plastic bin from Targett' that is tall enough to collect the dust from the table saw. It's not sealed or leak proof but I've noticed a lot less sawdust on the floor and more in the bin. The lid is used as a back board that seems to help too.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

Those with motors that hang out the back might also want to have a look at this:
http://store.workshopsupply.com/catalogue/product_info.php?cPath=680_645&products_id=3320
It seems simple and inexpensive, but I wonder how it works.


----------



## JimmyK49022 (Oct 23, 2009)

Good review. I have one of these too. It does help But use hearing protection without it the noise from the shop vac and the saw is to loud.


----------

